# First ABT's review & Qview



## young one (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey all,

            Made my first ATB's this weekend:

 Soaked Jalapenos in milk to lower heat, Jack / Colby shredded mix,  Cream Cheese, Adobo seasoning, Emeril's essence, onion powder, low fat bacon. Used Apple wood chips this time round.








All wrapped and ready to go:







All smoked up! :







Honey water mopping sauce dripped through from salmon smoking on above rack.

Hubby loved these, ....BUT I would make some changes::

Use regular bacon, that low fat stuff was practically transparent thin, I wouldn't soak the peppers - toned down the heat way to much!  Lastly, next time I'd use sharp cheddar I think the sharp would compliment the smoke flavor much better.

One question, has anyone tried using one of these type of racks to do peppers?







I'm thinking omitting the bacon wrap to lesson the calories.....I know, I know......... sacrilege right?


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds like you are dialing in on the flavor combo you want. They certainly look good from here. I personally love chorizo in mine.

Chef Rob has one of the pepper stands maybe he will chime in here


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 20, 2011)

They Look Great... Love them ABTs...


----------



## rp ribking (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice lookin' ABT's for your 1st time and not your last.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 20, 2011)

Young One said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Made my first ATB's this weekend:
> 
> I'm thinking omitting the bacon wrap to lesson the calories.....I know, I know......... sacrilege right?


They look real good from here!!!!

You could try the way my Son makes them.

Instead of wrapping them, he just lays a piece of Bacon over the filled opening, and smokes them Bacon side up.

Probably use about 1/3 as much Bacon that way, but you still get the great Bacon flavor.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 21, 2011)

The Abt's look great!


----------



## alaskanbear (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks wonderful, nice job...

Rixch


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 21, 2011)

Welll done!!!

We love ABTs!!!

  Craig


----------



## teeznuts (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a pepper rack like the one pictured but I find that the holes arent large enough to accomodate the pepper once it's wrapped in the bacon, but that could be because I leave my peppers whole and core out the inside with a tool that came with the pepper rack. I also stick toothpicks through em and end up with a bulky abt.


----------

